# Women Judges appointed to Sharia Court.



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 3, 2016)

Shariah High Court Appoints First Women Judges In Malaysia







Well done girls. Breaking down the barriers.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

As long as these female judges only preside over cases involving other women.

I have no problem with it.   ......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

Wear your body armor, ladies.  Some of the guys are going to be pissed.

Yeah, they preside over men.  Get over it, Sunni Man: you are obsolete.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yeah, they preside over men.


 or your just lying again Fake Jake.   .......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they preside over men.
> ...


Read the link above.  It has been posted.  You show why you are irrelevant.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Read the link above.  It has been posted.  You show why you are irrelevant.


You really should read your links before you posting them Fake Jake.

It says nothing about the female judges being allowed to preside over men in court cases.   ......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Read the link above.  It has been posted.  You show why you are irrelevant.
> ...


Why do you lie?  It says nothing about women not presiding over men.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Why do you lie?  It says nothing about women not presiding over men.


Fake Jake you said in post #3 they preside over men.

The article doesn't say that.

Fakey caught lying one again.   .......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you lie?  It says nothing about women not presiding over men.
> ...


You lied saying that they did not.  Show me where it says they do not preside over men.  Stop lying.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

The female judges can now in sharia courts hear divorce cases.

They can force men to give justification for divorce rather than admit repudiation.

Marvelous step forward.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The female judges can now in sharia courts hear divorce cases.
> They can force men to give justification for divorce rather than admit repudiation.


Please provide a  for your bogus claim.  ......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The female judges can now in sharia courts hear divorce cases.
> ...


I don't have to.  The women judges handle family and property law, which means the men are subject to them, particularly in divorce cases.  Too bad for you.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 3, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Shariah High Court Appoints First Women Judges In Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There should be no Sharia courts. Sharia law is oppressive and tyrannical.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> I don't have to.


That is because you can't.......as usual.  

You are such a bozo.  .......      ..


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> There should be no Sharia courts. Sharia law is oppressive and tyrannical.


Sharia law is based on justice and logic.

Whereas, American law is based on who can afford the most corrupt lawyer will win their case.   ......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > There should be no Sharia courts. Sharia law is oppressive and tyrannical.
> ...


Sharia law is based on masculine primacy and femine subordination.

Sharia law in many Islamic and some Christian countries is now used primarily for family and property law.

This means that the men are subject to these female judges.  Sunni Man, despite all his religio-chauvenistic whining, can't show anything different.  Just so.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> This means that the men are subject to these female judges.


Incorrect nitwit.    ....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > This means that the men are subject to these female judges.
> ...


Show me the exceptions: there are none.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Show me the exceptions: there are none.


Fake Jake you have no idea what you are talking about.   .......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

That Muslim men in shari'a courts run by these women are subject to them.  Most appropriate.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> That Muslim men in shari'a courts run by these women are subject to them.  Most appropriate.


Incorrect retard.   .....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > That Muslim men in shari'a courts run by these women are subject to them.  Most appropriate.
> ...


Absolutely correct.  In these shari'a family courts, men are subject to the dictates and will of female judges.  Allah be pleased.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> In these shari'a family courts, men are subject to the dictates and will of female judges.  Allah be pleased.


Lol.....you are a moron.   .....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > In these shari'a family courts, men are subject to the dictates and will of female judges.  Allah be pleased.
> ...


Says the Chief Moron.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Says the Chief Moron.


That would be be you......cause I remember you talking about being part native american.   ......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Says the Chief Moron.
> ...


???  Find it.  I am a bit, but I don't remember talking about it.  And, yes, women preside over men in some shari'a family courts.  They enforce equality between the sexes.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> And, yes, women preside over men in some shari'a family courts.  They enforce equality between the sexes.


Fakey, have you ever been to a sharia court? Do you know any sharia judges?

You act like you know everything about the process. But you don't know jack shit.

I rest my case.   .....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And, yes, women preside over men in some shari'a family courts.  They enforce equality between the sexes.
> ...


Went in with the police in Tyler to the mosque on 31 and had two teenage girls turned over to Family Services.  I know more than I want to know.  It's good that in some shari'a family and property law courts that female judges preside over male claimants.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Went in with the police in Tyler to the mosque on 31 and had two teenage girls turned over to Family Services.  I know more than I want to know.


That had zero to do with sharia courts.

And no self respecting muslim man is going to allow himself to be judged by a female muslim jurist.     ......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Went in with the police in Tyler to the mosque on 31 and had two teenage girls turned over to Family Services.  I know more than I want to know.
> ...


They were going to hold a sharia family court to send the girls back to Pakistan.  And if a Muslim man refuses to submit, he defaults on judgment.  Yeah, men will submit to women judges if they honor Islam.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 4, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> They were going to hold a sharia family court to send the girls back to Pakistan.  And if a Muslim man refuses to submit, he defaults on judgment.  Yeah, men will submit to women judges if they honor Islam.


Quit lying Fake Jake......you're not good at it.   ......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > They were going to hold a sharia family court to send the girls back to Pakistan.  And if a Muslim man refuses to submit, he defaults on judgment.  Yeah, men will submit to women judges if they honor Islam.
> ...


No lie, little guy.  You men are subject to sharia court jurists when they are jurists, just as you should be.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 4, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> No lie,.  You men are subject to sharia court jurists when they are jurists, just as you should be.


Fake Jake have you ever attended a sharia court? Do you personally know any sharia court Qadi (judges)? What makes you such an expert on sharia courts?  ......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No lie,.  You men are subject to sharia court jurists when they are jurists, just as you should be.
> ...


Lie Guy, I know what the rules are for sharia courts.  Women now are judges in family and property matters, and men are subject to them if they are claimants.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 4, 2016)

Myself, I would never participate in a sharia court that had a female Qadi.

And no muslim man I personally know would either.   ......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Myself, I would never participate in a sharia court that had a female Qadi.  And no muslim man I personally know would either.   ......


Then a woman who brought suit against you in such a court would win and you would lose by default.  Not too bright, Lie Guy.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 4, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Then a woman who brought suit against you in such a court would win and you would lose by default.  Not too bright, Lie Guy.


Obviously, nitwit, you don't know how sharia courts work.    .....    

First of all, they are voluntary. So you can't lose a case by not participating.

Secondly, there are many sharia court jurisdictions, So you can pick which one you want to hear your case.

Fakey for being such a self proclaimed sharia court expert. You don't seem to know jack shit about them or how they work.   ......


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wear your body armor, ladies.  Some of the guys are going to be pissed.
> 
> Yeah, they preside over men.  Get over it, Sunni Man: you are obsolete.



where does the article say that the girl judges can judge MEN----jakey?    It is very likely that they can do cases
involving ONLY WOMEN------female plaintiff and defendant and maybe even only female witnesses


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Then a woman who brought suit against you in such a court would win and you would lose by default.  Not too bright, Lie Guy.
> ...



In Malaysia ---shariah courts are ALL VOLUNTARY?   
are you sure about that  SUNNI BABY?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



are you sure,  jaky ----that female Qadiettes-----go for EQUALITY in law.?       They cannot-----if they do they are
in defiance of shariah law.     If they do function in ordinary cases----they have to  throw twice as much weight to the
testimony of a man over a woman-----and FOUR times the weight to a muslim male over a non muslim male----there CANNOT BE EQUALITY in a shariah court


----------



## xband (Jul 5, 2016)

Hell hath no wrath like a scorned woman.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

xband said:


> Hell hath no wrath like a scorned woman.



yeah?   so?    not an issue in a shariah court.   ------shariah law is quite definitive.    It is not a question of  gender----the issue is    ISLAM  WINS.      The rights of a muslim male always supercede those of a woman and a muslim always supercedes a non muslim


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

PS----most of all----the interests of ISLAM  supercedes all


----------



## xband (Jul 5, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Hell hath no wrath like a scorned woman.
> ...


I know a little about Muslims and after Muhammad died there was a schism in Islam. One sect supported Muhammad's daughter and the other sect supported Muhammad's uncle and thus the Shiite and Sunni.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

not exactly----one group supported the--other relative--the one you call  "uncle"------and the other group supported the HUSBAND of muhummad's daughter----who was also something of a relative of muhummad----or something like that-----the DAUGHTER of muhummad,  FATIMAH was not in the running to be a successor-----it was her husband who had been a fave of muhummad.  sorta.    Fatimah wanted the position for her husband.   The husband of Fatimah
got killed in a battle so the other relative sorta won---
that is the SUNNIS-----     Shiites still carry a torch for the husband of Fatimah.    Why do you mention this stuff?


----------



## xband (Jul 5, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> not exactly----one group supported the--other relative--the one you call  "uncle"------and the other group supported the HUSBAND of muhummad's daughter----who was also something of a relative of muhummad----or something like that-----the DAUGHTER of muhummad,  FATIMAH was not in the running to be a successor-----it was her husband who had been a fave of muhummad.  sorta.    Fatimah wanted the position for her husband.   The husband of Fatimah
> got killed in a battle so the other relative sorta won---
> that is the SUNNIS-----     Shiites still carry a torch for the husband of Fatimah.    Why do you mention this stuff?



In any event there was a schism when Muhammad died that created the Sunni and Shiite who hate each other.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

xband said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > not exactly----one group supported the--other relative--the one you call  "uncle"------and the other group supported the HUSBAND of muhummad's daughter----who was also something of a relative of muhummad----or something like that-----the DAUGHTER of muhummad,  FATIMAH was not in the running to be a successor-----it was her husband who had been a fave of muhummad.  sorta.    Fatimah wanted the position for her husband.   The husband of Fatimah
> ...



yes----they never got over it


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Wear your body armor, ladies.  Some of the guys are going to be pissed.
> ...



sunni liked my statement------because he endorses the stink and filth of shariah


----------



## Tilly (Jul 5, 2016)

Strange how the OP has abandoned his thread. Probably because we have Sunni here explaining the reality and the OP doesn't have the cojones to debate an actual Muslim male on this issue. Ha ha ha. Own goal methinks. Lol.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 5, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Yes, the female judges in family and property courts preside over men and women.

You are very scanty in what you know about Islam.

Tilly and irosie and Sunni can only run around in circle flapping their hands saying "nuh uh."


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



in what COUNTRY  Jakey?    I know quite a bit----my own husband was born in a classical SHARIAH SHIT HOLE.   FURTHERMORE_----if a female qadiette gets to keep her
position she has to be practicing ISLAMIC LAW as it exists----males and females are not  'equal'       You know almost nothing and sunni will admit to even less


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 5, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Read the articles.  The country is identified, and the female judges have been presiding there for some years.  What iroise thinks does not matter.  She knows nothing about Islam.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I know lots about islam  -----I did not notice a named country-----too hard for you to type a few letters?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



BIG DEAL---it makes the girls  PART OF A PANEL FOR REVIEW of judgements and laws-----expecially related to
stoning girls for looking at boys


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

uhm ---in Malaysia and Pakistan


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

those women will probably CLAMOUR for more stonings


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

I feel sorry for any Christian who gets accused of TOUCHING a koran


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 5, 2016)

irosie knows very little of real Islam and ME culture, and she knows very little military culture and the UCMJ.

She reacts out of her fear and angst that she does not understand things.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie knows very little of real Islam and ME culture, and she knows very little military culture and the UCMJ.
> 
> She reacts out of her fear and angst that she does not understand things.



It is true that I know very little military culture-----I never did basic training----it was waived in my case.   I am not even sure how and whom to salute


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 5, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > irosie knows very little of real Islam and ME culture, and she knows very little military culture and the UCMJ.
> ...


OK, you caught my attention.  Explain that. I am listening and suspending pre-judgment.  I am truly interested.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



explain what?    Not doing basic training?   some people are needed ---RIGHT AWAY-----you weren't


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 5, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


  See, give you an opportunity to act normally and you show you can't.  So you are fibbing to us again.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



For those who do not know----"fibbing"  is a common playground term for  lying.    It is used by the scum of the
sandbox set -----in the same manner that they fart out
"your feet stink"  in an attempt to ingratiate themselves with
and impress the other marginals playing with themselves in the sand.   Of course---the miniminded scum cannot state what that ACTUAL "LIE" is------it is a non-specific oral eructation-----meaningless and noxious


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 5, 2016)

I asked how you ended up being a medic in the Navy

You said you did not have to go through basic

How?

This is not a hard question, my dear.

If you can't answer it, then it is obvious it did not happen.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> I asked how you ended up being a medic in the Navy
> 
> You said you did not have to go through basic
> 
> ...



I did answer the question------my services in my field of expertise were needed URGENTLY -----so I skipped basic
training.   It is obvious that you have a remarkably closed mind


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 5, 2016)

It does seem logical that when one used to subservience to a "made up" religion converts to Islam that a certain vigor is to be expected.  Perhaps even a study of the various doctrines and dictates.  The one religion may be easily walked away from; the other can lead to fatality.


----------



## Tilly (Jul 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant Sunni is here to discuss the female qadis with you. Why have you abandoned your own thread when we have a Muslim gentleman here willing to discuss the topic you raised?


----------

